# Do you leave guns laying around the house in different rooms



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Do you leave guns laying around the house (hidden) in different rooms?

(I know this is a no-no if you have kids - but if not, do you do this for protection?)


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Yes I do. No kids though. If some little'uns are coming over the guns get put away.


----------



## chromedome1954 (May 8, 2006)

Yes I do......
downstairs...a Ruger P89 in a Canon Safe...
and upstairs .... a Star Firestar M40 also in a Canon Safe...


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

I usually have one close by when I'm at home. If I leave and I'm not carrying, then I'll put it or them into the safe.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I have Grandchildren. I keep all my guns in a safe except my CCW.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I have a child in the house.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

All except the ones on me stay in a safe. No children.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I keep 3 loaded handguns (Colt Trooper, S&W Model 66, Beretta 92) with reloads in a GunVault and a MiniVault. All the rest are in the big safes. No small kids at home.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I keep all my guns in a safe, with the exception of my CCW.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2006)

I wouldn't know. I'm considered a "kid" to most of you guys here probly. If there is guns in different rooms then I certainly don't know about it. I know my dad keeps guns in his room and keeps just the shotgun and desert eagle loaded. I'm allowed to have guns in my room if I want, but just not the ammo. I choose to keep them in my dads room because they are more secure there and also I have dumbass friends that would like to mess with them if they were in my room.


----------



## kansas45 (May 20, 2006)

*Hidden Guns*

I keep my Ultra Compact close by when I'm at home. Everything else is kept locked up. As soon as CC becomes legal in Kansas, It will probably be the one that goes with me 90% of the time.


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

Yes ,no young kids around places are classified!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

define hidden then i could answer the question


----------



## Destro (May 9, 2006)

> I keep my Ultra Compact close by when I'm at home. Everything else is kept locked up. As soon as CC becomes legal in Kansas, It will probably be the one that goes with me 90% of the time


Same here only it's a Taurus snubby, carried around the house. I keep the Taurus in a fingerprint safe at night and when it is not on me, and my 1911 in a electronic combo pistol same by my PC, Everything else is in the big safe. My kids are just to young for me not to use safes.


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

Nope, cause' the 8045 is *always* iwb when im at home! :-D


----------



## .45 cal Sushi (Jun 4, 2006)

My "kid" is 30 so I have a few stashed in the right places. :wink:


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Hmmm... Almost tied.

I've been known to keep a few "around."


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Around the House.*

:roll: I had Ms Pie in the Sky Tree Hugger get a hold of me one day down at the church. She said are you afraid for your children with all those guns in the house? I said not really because they all got their own. She stomped off saying something and I don't think it was a prayer for me. :evil:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

It was probably one of those prayers "at" you. :lol:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Hey Charlie..*

:lol: I got to show the wife that Avatar you got. I used to tell her I was born with a Winston in my right hand and a lighter in my left. Of corse she would just slap me and tell me to sit down.


----------



## badman400 (Jun 12, 2006)

XD-45ACP with light/laser on nightstand, Moss 12 gauge pump 1 step from bed. Hi-Point JHP-45 in the top cabinet at the back door.


----------



## Whittey (May 8, 2006)

I do have guns about the house, but they're not hidden. No kids.


-=Whittey=-


----------



## gunny (Jun 20, 2006)

no need to leave any laying around as i have 4 large dogs 
they are my first line of defence 8) 8)


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*xx*

ALWAYS, EXCEPT WHEN THE GRANDKIDS ARE AROUND OR COMPANY--THEN THEY ARE LOCKED UP BUT SAVE FOR WHAT I HAVE ON ME.

RJ


----------



## Thunderhawk (Jun 28, 2006)

I keep one, a Sigma 9mm where I can get it if I need it, all the rest are in the safe. Nobody steps foot on my property without my "barking alarms" letting me know.


----------



## Camo Cowboy (Jul 3, 2006)

*One in every room!*

I also carry, just in case there's trouble in the hallway, Woody.:mrgreen:


----------



## aljabar (Jul 1, 2006)

*Guns around the house*

I keep a 12 gauge in my closet, a .45 with a light on the rail in my night stand and a .40 in a downstairs closet. All loaded, nothing chambered. No kids.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I only have 1 gun, so when Im at home, it stays in my bedroom, under the bed, loaded but not chambered.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

None hidden. I usually have something close at hand though. Just enough to get me to the Ithaca.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

All in the safe, cept a .357 in my closet (top shelf) nearby. No children now.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Not all over the house. I still live with my parents at the current time (hey, I can't afford a soda, let alone an apartment right now) and my dad is anti. So he doesn't even know there are four guns in the house (he believes mom's is the only one). Mine are in danger all the time of being turned over to the cops out of spite from my father (he always threatens if he finds a handgun in the house I'll never see it again). So I usually keep my Bersa in the drawer in my bathroom, my Sig stays by the bed, and my 686 stays in a dresser. They all come out each morning and go in to a backpack and go to work with me, then they are returned to their rightful places at night.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Not all over the house. I still live with my parents at the current time (hey, I can't afford a soda, let alone an apartment right now) and my dad is anti. So he doesn't even know there are four guns in the house (he believes mom's is the only one). Mine are in danger all the time of being turned over to the cops out of spite from my father (he always threatens if he finds a handgun in the house I'll never see it again). So I usually keep my Bersa in the drawer in my bathroom, my Sig stays by the bed, and my 686 stays in a dresser. They all come out each morning and go in to a backpack and go to work with me, then they are returned to their rightful places at night.


That's horrible. Couldn't imagine my father being afraid of weapons. I know too well what you're financial situation is like. I wouldn't even be going to college right now if it wasn't for the Army. I'd still be digging ditches and laying pipe.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Revolver said:


> That's horrible. Couldn't imagine my father being afraid of weapons. I know too well what you're financial situation is like. I wouldn't even be going to college right now if it wasn't for the Army. I'd still be digging ditches and laying pipe.


My dad blames Vietnam. But he seems to be ok with rifles, at least some (he was like a big kid the day he came to see my job and I put a Garand in his hands) but he hates handguns. And he's the type who thinks a potential victim using a gun to defend themselves is a good reason to be anti. It's amazing.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> But he seems to be ok with rifles, at least some (he was like a big kid the day he came to see my job and I put a Garand in his hands) but he hates handguns.


First I've heard that one. He even likes evil semi-auto military rifles. Go figure.

Anyway, good luck with that.:smt023


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Kids at home-gun on waist.


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

I usually keep one around where I'm at and one in the gun case.


----------



## Herr Trigger (Oct 16, 2006)

Yes: Just me and the wife here. A gun wont help you when it is locked in a safe. In fact the home invaders will probably force you to open your safe before they do away with you. I keep a CZ 75 loaded with 16 rds of gold dots and the wife has a S&W model 60 full of hydra shocks. These guns are well concealed in my home where the average burglar wouldn't find them. I also keep another old S&W .38 under the bathroom sink. Oh yes I forgot to mention the PPK in my back pocket.


----------

